# 3 hella noob water meth questions



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

1. will putting a water/meth set up on my 1.8t make power on its own or just allow me to make more power safely?
2. would water/meth on an NA car (like my mark3) make any differance of just be a waste?
3. I can get pure methanol at work would a 60 or 70 to 40 or 30 mix be a good or bad idea?
sorry for the noob questions I tried the search but







so I am just asking.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 3 hella noob water meth questions (frostythesnowguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostythesnowguy* »_1. will putting a water/meth set up on my 1.8t make power on its own or just allow me to make more power safely?
2. would water/meth on an NA car (like my mark3) make any differance of just be a waste?
3. I can get pure methanol at work would a 60 or 70 to 40 or 30 mix be a good or bad idea?
sorry for the noob questions I tried the search but







so I am just asking.

1. Make more power safetly.
2. Waste - unless your running a very high compression ratio (i.e. higher than pump gas can handle)
3. The ratio of water to meth is just like nozzle size, start and full spray point, etc. It's a variable that must be tuned to your specific setup.


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

gotcha thanks for the help







for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 3 hella noob water meth questions (frostythesnowguy)*

FAST VW's advice is spot on. To elaborate on the 3rd point, however, I'll say that a 50/50 blend is best for starters. Remember that the water is what's primarily responsible for combustion chamber cooling and the octane rating boost. But, because it is non-combustible, the margin of error in tuning (with only water) is much more narrow.
The methanol is valuable for flash cooling the intake air temps and for better distribution among the cylinders. It's octane rating is "only" about 100 - 104 whereas water's rating is literally *infinity*.
Summary: Pure methanol cools less (but also cools faster in a short intake tract/on a cold day) and is less effective at suppressing detonation. A 50/50 blend is the easiest to tune and supports the most power gains on average/most of the time.


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

ha ha well good im sure they would frown upon stealing what they claim is "unstable" chemicals anyways. Thanks


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Frosty', Always nice to see some locals on the boards








In terms of purchasing and setting up a system, we recomend USRT. Scott has been doing this for a long time.


----------

